# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاثنين 18 / 1 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير 

أحس الجو رطب شيئا ما رغم البروده اللي فيه

يالله نروح لــ/حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاثنين 18\1\1431  الموافق 04/01/2010

سماء صحو على معظم المناطق ماعدا ظهور تشكيلات من  السحب اغلبها متوسطة وعالية الارتفاع على مناطق شمال المملكة تمتد الى شمال شرق  المملكة (رفحا ، حفر الباطن ) وكذلك المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية والتي تظهر عليها  تشكيلات من السحب تتخللها بعض السحب الركامية في فترة الظهيرة وتكون الرياح السطحية  جنوبية الى جنوبية غربية على معظم المناطق يصحب ذلك ارتفاع ملموس في درجات الحرارة  وتتأثر الرؤية الافقية بالعوالق الترابية على مناطق شرق المملكة (الاحساء ) وتزداد  نسبة الرطوبة خاصة على المناطق الساحلية حيث لايستبعد تكون الضباب خلال ساعات الليل  والصباح الباكر .




البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية على الجزئين الشمالي و  الاوسط بسرعة 10-30

 كم/ساعة وجنوبية شرقية على الجزء الجنوبي بسرعة 20-40 كم/ساعة  .

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف يصل الى مترين  على الجزء الجنوبي .

 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .


الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15 - 35 كم/ساعة  .

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف .  

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

11 بالمائة انحسار سوسة النخيل الحمراء بالقطيف


ذكر مدير الإدارة العامة لشئون الزراعة بالمنطقة الشرقية سعد  المقبل أن نسبة الإصابة بسوسة النخيل الحمراء بالقطيف قد انحسرت بنسبة 11 بالمائة  خلال العام 2008 م. وبين أن الإصابة انخفضت إلى 1.29 بالمائة في 8079 نخلة عما كانت  عليه في العام 2007 م والتي بلغت 1.45 بالمائة في 9011 نخلة بـ 1574 مزرعة بالقطيف.  على ذات الصعيد حذر مختصون من خطر سوسة النخيل الحمراء مطالبين بمكافحتها ورش  المبيدات وتوزيع المزيد من المصائد على المزارعين، والعمل على توعية المزارعين بخطر  الحشرة من خلال اللقاءات والمحاضرات التي تساهم في العمل المشترك للقضاء على هذه  المشكلة. وتعد سوسة النخيل الحمراء من أخطر الآفات الحشرية التي تهاجم النخيل  بالمملكة وتم اكتشاف أول إصابة بها في محافظة القطيف في بداية عام 1987م. ثم انتشرت  بعد ذلك في المناطق المختلفة وأصبحت أخطر آفة تهدد النخيل بها وكذلك في دول الخليج  العربية الأخرى ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا. وهي عبارة عن سوسة يبلغ طولها  حوالي 4 سم وعرضها 1 سم لونها بني مائل للاحمرار مع وجود نقط سوداء على الحلقة  الصدرية وتبيض الانثى من 200 إلى 300 بيضة ثم تبدأ في نهش قلب النخلة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في القطيف ..  

1100 «طير» تشارك في مهرجان طيور الزينة الثاني بالشرقية



أحد الطيور المشاركة بالمسابقة . 





يشارك 300 شخص بـأكثر من 1100 طير زينة في مهرجان طيور الزينة  الثاني على مستوى المملكة والخليج الجمعة المقبل بقاعة الملك عبدالله للاحتفالات في  القطيف والذي يعد اقوى مهرجان من حيث تنوع فصائل طيور الزينة في الخليج. أوضح ذلك  المشرف العام على النادي السعودي لطيور الزينة محمد عبدالله المرزوق وقال إنه تم  تجهيز 1100 قفص ووضع الملصقات عليها التي توضح نوعية الفصيلة للطيور المشاركة والتي  تشتمل على حمام أبو فوطة والكوري و البخاري ولونك فيس والفراشة والنفاخ واوزبك  والشمسي الامريكي والشمسي الهولندي .مبيناً ان قيمة الاشتراك في العضوية 150 ريالا  اما دخول الطيور في المسابقة بـ 150 ريالا سواء كان طيرا واحدا او 3 طيور . مشيراً  إلى أن الطيور التي تدخل المسابقة تتراوح اسعارها ما بين 100ريال - 50 الف ريال وهي  ذات مواصفات وميزات معينة منها نوع الطير ولونه وشكل الرأس ووقفة الطير وذيله من  حيث العرض والريش الذي يغطي الرجلين وهي بذلك تفرز على حسب اللون لاختيار الاوائل  من كل لون ومن ثم الدخول في الاختيار النهائي ويطلق على الفائز الاول بطل الابطال  او السوبر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شوارع حي المروج بتاروت ملوثة وأهالي يطالبون بتجفيفها







تتسبب فيضانات الصرف الصحي المتكررة بحي التركيا وتحديدا بحي  المروج في جزيرة تاروت بإرباكات يومية لقاطنيه، حيث تنتشر البرك والمستنقعات  المائية وسط شوارع الحي ناهيك عن الحشرات والروائح الكريهة. واشار مواطنون يقطنون  بالحي الى تخوفهم من ارتفاع منسوب المياه المنسابة من غرف التفتيش خاصة خلال هطول  الأمطار. ولفت سراج الحوري الى الصعوبات التي يواجهها الأهالي جراء فيضان الصرف  الصحي وانتشار الروائح الكريهة والحشرات منوها إلى أن فيضانها يحول شوارع الحي إلى  مستنقعات راكدة. ولفت مواطنون إلى الصعوبات التي تواجه الأهالي وتخوفهم من تلوث  شوارع الحي بالصرف الصحي داعين الجهات ذات العلاقة الالتفات الى الحي ومشاكل  القاطنين فيه والعمل على تجفيف المستنقعات.


 :huh:  معاناة الله يعينهم نجاسه وروايح وأرف

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*وفاة معمر سيهات عن 110 عاما*



*توفي يوم السبت الموافق 2/1/2009م الحاج خليفة علي الشويخ من  أهالي مدينة سيهات من محافظة القطيف وذلك عن عمر ناهز المائة وعشر سنين . * 

*الجدير ذكره أن الحاج الشويخ متزوج وله بنت واحدة فقط , وعاش  طيلة حياته مستقرا حتى العام الماضي حيث ساءت حالته منذ جمادى الأولى من العام  الماضي .*

*ويعتبر الشويخ من المعمرين في المنطقة إذ يوجد في مدينة سيهات  معمر آخر قد يفوق عمره المائة وعشر سنين ولا يزال على قيد الحياة ... أطال الله في  عمره* 


الله يرحمه ويطول بأعمار الباقين ويخليهم بركه للي حواليهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي صفوى ..  

اصابة سائق اقتحم محلا تجاريا بسيارته 



تفاجأ أصحاب محل تجاري لقطع غيار السيارات يقع في المدينة  الصناعية جنوب صفوى على شارع الامام علي بن أبي طالب باقتحام سيارة كاديلاك للمحل  في تمام الساعة الثامنة صباحاً يوم أمس الأحد والذي خلف أضرارا عديدة بالمحل وبقطع  الغيار .
ويقول صاحب المحل تفاجأت في الصباح بصوت كالصاعقة في المحل التجاري  الذي نملكه حيث كنت خارج المحل وقتها وعندما جئت للمحل لمعرفة السبب رأيت سيارة  تستقر في داخل المحل وقد سببت أضرارا عديدة بالبناء والأعمدة والطوب وكذلك البضائع  التي تفككت وتناثرت بارجاء المحل وكان السائق من الجنسية اليمنية يقود السيارة  بسرعة كبيرة حيث انحرفت به السيارة لتستقر في المحل وقد تطاير بعض قطع الغيار على  العامل المتواجد في المحل الذي لم يصب بأذى وحضرت دوريات المرور وقد نقل سائق  السيارة لمستشفى صفوى العام و أصيب ببعض الأضرار في جسده واتلفت السيارة من الامام  تماما .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*القطيف: الترجي يكرم الكشافة وناشئي  الأثقال*


*بحضور  رئيس نادي الترجي المهندس شفيق آل سيف ونائبه السيد علوي العوامي وعضو مجلس الإدارة  الأستاذ حسين الدار أقيم مساء أمس السبت حفل تكريم مبسط في مقر النادي لكشافة  الترجي المشاركين بمهرجان الدوخلة.*



* وكذلك أبطال الذهب ناشئين الذين حصدوا المركز  الأول في البطولة التمهيدية للناشئين للمجموعة الأولى في رفع  الأثقال.*



* وبدأ الحفل بكلمة لرئيس النادي ونائبه شكرا فيها  كشافة الترجي ومجهودهم الكبير خلال مهرجان الدوخلة الذي, أقيم  مؤخرا.*



*وهنأ  أبناء الترجي العائدين من ارض الرياض متوجين بالذهب وبالمركز الأول بعد منافسة قوية  من نادي الطرف ونادي الربيع.*



*وبدأ  التكريم بكشافة الترجي المتمثلة في الثلاثي : احمد محمد الموسى , علي حسين البناي ,  حسين آل جلود وبعدها كرم أبطال الذهب وهم: رائد البصري صاحب الذهبية في وزن 50كلجم  , سيدعقيل المروحن صاحب الذهبية في وزن 56كلجم , عيسى العيسى صاحب الذهبية في وزن  77كلجم , حسن هنبوبة صاحب الذهبية في وزن 85كلجم , حسين المهر صاحب الذهبية في وزن  اكثر +85 , واصحاب الفضية/ , حسين البيش صاحب الفضية في وزن 50كلجم , ماجد غزوي  صاحب الفضية في وزن 62كلجم , بلال البدوح صاحب الفضية في وزن  69كلجم.*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصادرة 44 شـريحة مسـبوقة الدفع بالقطيـف



البائع الآسيوي يبيع الشرائح بدون أخذ بيانات العملاء  :bigsmile: 


قامت لجنة الأجهزة الممنوعة بمحافظة القطيف مساء أمس بجولة مسح  ميداني على أسواق مدينة صفوى بمحافظة القطيف، حيث تكونت اللجنة من رئيس اللجنة،  مندوب المحافظة ومندوب هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات ومندوب المباحث العامة  ومندوب الشرطة.
وأثناء تواجد أعضاء اللجنة بمنطقة السوق، كان مقيم من الجنسية  الآسيوية بأحد المحلات المتخصصة في بيع الجوالات يقوم ببيع وتسويق الشرائح مسبوقة  الدفع (بدون اسم)، وتم ضبطه وهو يسوّق لهذه الشرائح وبحوزته عدد 44 شريحة من  الشركات المشغلة، وتمت مصادرة الشرائح والتحفظ عليها من قبل رئيس اللجنة وذلك  تمهيدا لإتلافها حسب الإجراءات النظامية المتبعة وإعداد محضر إتلاف بذلك موقّع من  كامل أعضاء اللجنة.
وأكدوا على جميع أصحاب المحلات التجارية التي تقوم ببيع مثل  هذه الشرائح الالتزام بأنظمة ولوائح هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات حتى لا  يتعرضوا الى الغرامات والعقوبات المالية.


تلاقيهم وهم يصادروهم حطو في الجيب كم شريحه وبطاقات شحن عالماشي  :noworry:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نائب رئيس هيئة الارصاد: حذرنا قبل 5 سنوات بكارثة السيول





كشف نائب رئيس الهيئة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة سابقا الدكتور  أحمد عاشور أن هيئة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة حذرت قبل 5 سنوات من حدوث كارثـــة  بيئيــــة بســـبب المخالفات البيئية في محافظة جدة بما في ذلك وجود بحيرة الصرف  الصحي المعروفة ببحيرة المسك. وأكد أن هيئة الأرصاد قدمت تقريرا لأمير منطقة مكة  المكرمة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير خالد الفيصل مرفق معه صور توضح خطورة الوضع قبل 3  سنوات، وقال حسب علمي أن أمير منطقة مكة المكرمة شكل لجنة لمعالجة المشكلة في ذلك  الوقت. مضيفا أن الأرصاد كانت تتوقع كارثة اكبر مما حدث ولو حدث انكسار للسد  الاحترازي لبحيرة الصرف الصحي لكانت الأضرار جسيمة على السكان وعلى المباني.  
وقال الدكتور أحمد عاشور عندما أكدت الأرصاد وحماية البيئة إنه في حالة عدم  الإسراع في حل المشاكل البيئية والتي أغلبها ناتجة من إدارات حكومية لم تأخذ رأي  الأرصاد وحماية البيئة فيها, وبعضها من المصانع فإن هذه المخالفات سوف تكلف الدولة  ثلث الميزانية لمعالجة ذلك على مستوى المناطق إلا أن جدة كانت أكثر المدن تضررا  خاصة مع وجود إغلاق لبعض المواقع في أبحر.
مضيفا أن الخطورة مازالت قائمة من بعض  المواقع التي حذرت منها الأرصاد وحماية البيئة. سواء من خطورة الأمطار أو من التلوث  البيئي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لجنه تقصي الحقائق : استدعاء تجار «بطون الأودية» خلال أيام





صرحت لجنة تقصي الحقائق في كارثة سيول جدة تمتلك معلومات «قيمة ومفيدة» تمت دراستها  والتأكد من صحتها وستساهم في الكشف عن الكثير من خفايا مشرعات الصرف الصحي وتصريف  السيول في محافظة جدة مشيرة الى أن التحقيقات ستطول جميع الشركات والمؤسسات التي  قامت بتنفيذ المشاريع المعتمدة والتي ثبت وجود قصور فيها، مفيدة أن قرار الاستعانة  بعدد من الخبراء والمختصين والمهتمين هو لدعم أعمالها فقط. وبيّنت المصادر ان حملة  الاستدعاءات التي انطلقت قبل عدة ايام والتي ستستمر خلال الايام القادمة كانت وفق  جدول محدد وبنّاء على ترتيب وضعته اللجنة لاستدعاء جميع الموظفين العاملين في جميع  الجهات ذات العلاقة ممن لهم صلة بكارثة سيول جدة من الحاليين والسابقين بالاضافة  الى كل من يثبت ان له علاقة من جميع الإدارات الحكومية الاخرى سيتم استدعاؤه  والتحقيق معه.واشارت المصادر الى وجود قائمة من الأسماء لدى لجنة تقصي الحقائق  اتهموا بالسطو على أراض فضاء في عدد كبير من احياء شرق جدة وبالتحديد التي تقع في  بطون الاودية ومجاري السيول ومن ثم تحويلها الى ارض رسمية بطريقة ملتوية وبيعها على  المواطنين مدعين ملكيتهم لها.
وقال المصدر ان ما يعرف بـ «تجار بطون الاودية في  جدة» هم احد الاسباب الرئيسية في حدوث كارثة سيول جدة وذلك نظير ما قاموا به من  التعديات على أراض في بطون الأودية مضيفا إن تجار بطون الاودية يتهمون بتقديم رشاوى  لإثبات ملكيتهم لأراضٍ ليست ملكا لهم بقصد إحيائها.
واكد انه تمت الاستعانة  بخطوط الطيران المحلية والاجنبية لمنع سفر قائمة كبيرة من الموقوفين منهم من تم  استدعاؤه والتحقيق معه خلال الايام الماضية ومنهم من سيتم استدعاؤهم خلال الايام  القادمة مشيرا الى انه سيتم السماح لعدد من ثبتت براءتهم امام الذين ما زالوا تحت  الشبهة سيتم استمرار حظر السفر عنهم لحين التأكد من عدم تورّطهم مهما طالت فترة  التحقيق معهم مضيفا ان منع الموقوفين والمشتبه بهم من السفر سيكون عن طريق البر  والبحر والجو.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

..وخطة لتأهيل وصيانة شوارع الأحياء المنكوبة


كشف وكيل أمين جدة للتعمير والمشاريع المهندس إبراهيم كتبخانه عن  اعتماد أمانة جدة خطة متكاملة لإعادة تأهيل شوارع الأحياء المتضررة من السيول والتي  ستشمل صيانة وإصلاح شوارع أحياء أم الخير والمساعدية والمتنزهات منتصف ربيع الآخر  القادم.
وأوضح أنه تم وضع خطة أعمال متكاملة بمخطط زمني لإعادة تأهيل طريق مكة  القديم في المسافة من ك 4 إلى ك 14 ،انطلقت مع بداية الأسبوع الماضي ،ومن المتوقع  أن تنتهي في 12/3/1431هـ ،مؤكداً إصلاح الشوارع الداخلية للأحياء العفوية (منطقة  مخطط أم الخير) داخل نطاق بلدية أم السلم باستخدام مكعبات ردم 21000 متر مكعب  وتنظيف الشارع بإزالة مخلفات وردميات بكميات وصلت إلى 4800 متر مكعب.
كما تم  الانتهاء من إعادة تأهيل طريق الخدمة شرق جامعة الملك عبد العزيز باستخدام  الترقيعات الإسفلتية وإصلاح الهبوطات وإعادة طبقات الرصف الإسفلتي للأجزاء التي تم  إصلاحها بعد الانهيارات الأرضية ، كما تم إعادة فتح الخط للمرور، وإعادة تأهيل شارع  باخشب ضمن نطاق بلدية الجامعة باستخدام الترقيعات الإسفلتية لمساحة 530 مترا مربعا  ،ومازالت أعمال الترقيعات بالطرق الفرعية جارية.
وأشار إلى أن الأمانة نفذت  أعمال ترقيعات إسفلتية للقطاعات المتضررة من شارع الأمير متعب وشارع الملك  عبدالعزيز وشارع الأمير ماجد باستخدام 291 مترا مربعا من الإسفلت سمك 5 سم، مؤكداً  أنه يجري العمل لإعادة تأهيل امتداد شارع جاك ،حيث تمت إزالة الإسفلت القديم وإزالة  الجزيرة الوسطية المتضررة.
ولفت المهندس كتبخانه إلى إزالة 1350 مترا مربعا من  طبقات الإسفلت التالفة وفرد وتسوية 250 مترا مكعبا من طبقة الأساس والأساس المساعد  في الأجزاء المنهارة ،كما بدأت أعمال السفلتة به ،مبيناً أنه تمت أعمال النظافة  وإعادة التأهيل لحي قويزة بإزالة مخلفات بإجمالي 4300 متر مكعب وأعمال ردم وتسوية  3200 متر مكعب، وأعمال تنظيف وتسوية ورفع مخلفات لشارع وادي قوس العمودي على شارع  جاك تمهيدا لبدء أعمال إعادة الإنشاء والتأهيل، وإصلاح الإنجرافات في المحاميد طريق  الحرازات المؤدي إلى طريق مكة القديم بإزالة مخلفات 6750 مترا مكعبا، وأعمال ردم  وتسوية 9500 متر مكعب .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن ادّعى وفاة أمه ومقيم أحضر شهادة وفـاة لابنته طمعًا في تعويض  السـيول

122 وفاة و37 مفقـودًا ولا توجد أرقام سرية لأعداد ضحايا «كارثة  جدة»





نفى مدير الدفاع المدني في جدة العميد عبدالله حسن جداوي الشائعات  التي تقول إن عدد المتوفّين جراء سيول جدة اكثر مما أعلن عنه مؤكدا انه ليس لدينا  مصلحة في إخفاء الارقام وان العدد الفعلي ما هو معلن لكل الناس وهو ايضا ما تحمله  الاوراق الرسمية .. فقد بلغ عدد الوفيات 122 والمفقودين 37 حالة، واكد العميد جداوي  أن إدارته لم تتباطأ في عمليات الانقاذ مشيرا الى أنهم نفذوا استراتيجية من خلال  الطيران العمودي والقوارب المطاطية فليس من المنطقي التعامل مع تلك السيول من خلال  افراد او سيارات، وقال إن الطيران نفّذ اكثر من 203 ساعات طيران والقوارب المطاطية  كانت مثار جدل في اعوام سابقة ونحن ندرك ان من ضمن مهامنا اننا قد نحتاج الى مثل  هذه القوارب وفعلا جاء الوقت لاستخدامها، حيث تم إنقاذ 400 حالة، كما أخلت القوارب  المطاطية ما يقارب 200 شخص دون اصابات برغم سرعة جريان السيول، كما ان الطيران لم  يسجل اي اصابة تذكر، وهذا دليل على ان الرجال الذين ادوا المهمة ادوا العمل بكل  كفاءة ومهنية، وعن التعامل مع أصحاب الشقق الذين رفضوا إيواء الناجين قال: هناك  توجيه من صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير مشعل بن عبدالعزيز محافط جدة لاتخاذ اقصى  العقوبات في وقت الحدث وبعده، والحساب مع هؤلاء سيكون لاحقا وفي المقابل هناك من  قدّم الشقة بالمجان، مشيرا الي أن سياسة الدولة كانت عدم التفريق بين مقيم وسعودي  والجميع تم ايواؤهم واعاشتهم وقد تقدم من الاسر غير السعودية 330 اسرة بإجمالي 1250  فردا تم ايواؤهم واعاشتهم. 
وعن حالات الاستغلال للموقف قال: للاسف تم اكتشاف  حالات سلبية فهناك احد المواطنين حاول استغلال مكرمة خادم الحرمين الشريفين التي  أمر بها لذوي المفقودين من السيول بتزوير اوراق ابنته المتوفاة منذ عام من قبل  الكارثة للحصول على التعويضات وبعد التدقيق في اوراقه تم التعاون مع ادارة مستشفى  الملك خالد بالحرس الوطني الذي اكد ان الوفاة كانت بتاريخ 18/11/1429هـ، نتيجة  معاناتها من ضمور في عضلات القلب ولا علاقة لها بوفيات السيول وايضا أحد المواطنين  الذي قدم شهادة تبليغ لوفاة ابنته يفيد فيها بأنها توفيت نتيجة الأمطار، وبعد  التدقيق تبين أنها غير صحيحة، مشيرا إلى أن إدارة الدفاع المدني أحالت أوراق  المواطن إلى الأحوال المدنية لمتابعة إصدار شهادة وفاة لها بتاريخ غير صحيح، ومن  الحالات التي تم ضبطها ايضا رجل تقدم ببلاغ يشير فيه إلى وفاة والدته جراء السيول،  مؤكدا أنه دفنها دون أن يستخرج أية أوراق ثبوتية تؤكد وفاتها، وطلبنا منه ارشادنا  إلى قبرها فاحتج بعدم معرفة موقعه كون الفاجعة كانت مؤلمة له. واكد أنه دفنها  بمفرده، مما دعا الجهات المختصة إلى التأكيد عليه بامتلاك عدد من الإثباتات التي  توضح أن الجثة متوفاة حديثا وفي الأمطار، وهو ما جعله يتراجع عن بلاغه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وزير الصناعة والتجارة يشيد بصندوق دعم مشاريع سيدات الشرقية 






أكد أمين عام صندوق الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز لدعم مشاريع  السيدات حسن الجاسر ان زيارة وزير التجارة والصناعة عبد الله بن أحمد زينل علي رضا  والوفد المرافق له الصندوق خلال زيارتهم المنطقة الشرقية شكلت ركيزة هامة في  مسيرته، مشيرا الى ان الصندوق يسعى من خلال برامجه للتواصل مع الشخصيات القيادية  والهامة في المملكة للتعرف على نشاط الصندوق وإنجازاته والاطلاع على ما تم تحقيقه  في سبيل تمكين المرأة اقتصادياً.
وأضاف الجاسر قائلا : حرص صندوق الأمير سلطان  بن عبد العزيز لدعم مشاريع السيدات على إدماج السيدات في شتى المجالات التي تمكنهن  من إدارة مشاريعهن الصغيرة بكل القطاعات بنجاح. 
وكان صندوق الأمير سلطان بن عبد  العزيز لدعم مشاريع السيدات وضمن إطار برنامج «تواصل» حظي بزيارة وزير التجارة  والصناعة عبد الله بن أحمد زينل علي رضا مقر الصندوق بالخبر ، حيث كانت في  استقبالهم المديرة التنفيذية للصندوق هناء عبد المحسن الزهير . 
وتعد الزيارة  التي جاءت يوم الاحد الماضي الأولى لوزير التجارة والصناعة للصندوق بهدف الاطلاع  على مشاريع الصندوق وما يقدمه للسيدات من دعم ومساندة لتنفيذ مشاريعهن الصغيرة ,  وتعريف الحضور بإنجازات الصندوق وما أنتجه من ثمرات قيمة ومفيدة تصب في خدمة الوطن  والمواطن. وقال الوزير خلال الزيارة : إن صندوق الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز يعنى  بالمرأة النشيطة اقتصاديا وتنمية قدراتها وتأهيلها بزيادة فرص نجاح مشاريعها وهو  الهدف المحوري الذي يرقى بالمرأة السعودية في مختلف الميادين. وكانت المديرة  التنفيذية للصندوق هناء الزهير قد قدمت للضيوف عرضا تعريفيا لمهام الصندوق والخدمات  التي يقدمها للسيدات المتقدمات من ذوي المشاريع الصغيرة. كما قامت بتقديم عضوات  المجلس التنفيذي لمركز الأمير محمد بن فهد لإعداد القيادات الشابة والعاملات في  مركز الأميرة جواهر بنت نايف لأبحاث وتطوير المرأة اللاتي تحدثن عن رسالة المركزين  وأهدافهما.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الشورى» يبحـث إلغاء «بند الأجـور» بالقطاع الحكومي قريبـاً

مناقشة اقتراح «مواطن» بإنشاء «إذاعة الحرمين»





ناقش مجلس الشورى «سلبيات» بند الأجور المتعلق بتشغيل العاملين في  كافة القطاعات الحكومية ومطالبة عدد من الاعضاء بإسقاطه بعد ان وصفوه بالمجحف في حق  الموظف والموظفة ولا يوازي راتبه العمل الذي يزاولونه. وقال عضو مجلس الشورى نجيب  الزامل لـ «اليوم» انه طرح خلال مداخلة في الشأن العام موضوع رواتب الموظفين خصوصاً  المعلمين والمعلمات العاملين على بند الأجور بعد تلقى شكاوى كثيرة منهم خلال الفترة  الماضية ابدوا خلالها استياءهم من هذا البند الذي يرون فيه إجحافا ضدهم وتفرقة  بينهم وبين زملائهم.
واوضح أن هذا النظام فيه أقسى أنواع التفرقة مع أن العمل  نفسه والراتب الذي يتلقاه الموظف أو الموظفة أقل بكثير عن الذي يتقاضاه الموظف  الرسمي علما بأن العمل واحد، فهذا له أثّر كثيرا عليهم خصوصا إذا علمنا أنه يقع تحت  أيديهم تربية النشء القادم وما سيسببه هذا البند من احباطات لهم تنعكس على الجيل  الذي سوف يتخرج من تحت أيديهم حيث سيخرج لنا جيل غير متفائل ومحبط وغاضب .. واتهم  الزامل مسؤولي القطاعات التي تتخذ من هذا البند توظيفا في جميع إداراتها بأنهم  مسؤولون عن ذلك لأنه في النهاية الموظف أو الموظفة بشر يشعر بالظلم الواقع عليه ..  واشار الزامل الى أن المداخلة حظيت بقبول جميع الأعضاء وطُلبت مكتوبة مما يؤكد  تأييد الأعضاء لها ولا أعتقد أن هناك من يعارض هذا التوجّه لما يمثله من أهمية في  الاستقرار النفسي للموظفين والموظفات في كافة القطاعات بالمملكة. 
من جهة اخرى  بحثت لجنة الشؤون الثقافية والإعلامية بمجلس الشورى في اجتماع عقد مؤخراً مقترحاً  مقدما من احد المواطنين تناول خلاله إنشاء إذاعة رسمية جديدة تحمل عنوان «إذاعة  الحرمين» .. وكلفت اللجنة خلال مداولاتها العضو إبراهيم البليهي بدراسة المقترح  وتقديم تقرير مفصّل عنه في اجتماعاتها المقبلة تمهيداً لاستكمال متعلقات الموضوع من  مختلف جوانبه والنظر في مدى نظاميته ثم رفع الرد الى رئيس المجلس الدكتور عبد الله  بن محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فيما تجاهل حضور اجتماع لجنة «المياه والمرافق» بالشورى

«بلدي» الشـرقية يتفقد «نفق» الدمـام ويفشـل في انتزاع «موعد  افتتـاحه»

رؤساء المجالس البلدية طالبوا بفصل الميزانية وتوسيع الصلاحيات





تفقد المجلس البلدي لأمانة المنطقة الشرقية نفق طريق الملك فهد  المتقاطع مع طريق أبوبكر الصديق بالدمام، واوضح رئيس المجلس البلدي لأمانة المنطقة  الشرقية الدكتور عارف العشبان ان وفد المجلس استمع خلال زيارة ميدانية قام بها  للنفق لشرح عن العمل القائم بالمشروع من خلال جداول توضح نسبة الانجاز، وما سيتم  القيام به والآلية المتبعة في التنفيذ، كما تجوّل أعضاء المجلس داخل المشروع  واطلعوا على سير العمل وأبدوا بعض الملاحظات من أهمها التأكيد على أهمية انجاز  المشروع حسب الجدول الزمني المعتمد على أن تكون جودة التنفيذ على مستوى  عالٍ.
وعلمت «اليوم» ان الزيارة لم تسفر عن إعلان موعد اعادة افتتاح النفق الذي  ما زال الغموض يسيطر على تاريخ انتهاء اعمال صيانته.
وفى سياق متصل تخلّف ممثل  المجلس البلدي لأمانة المنطقة الشرقية عن حضور اجتماع عقدته لجنة المياه والمرافق  والخدمات العامة بمجلس الشورى مؤخرا خصص لمناقشة عدد من الإشكالات التي تواجه رؤساء  وأعضاء المجالس البلدية في مناطق المملكة الرئيسة .. ولم يمنع غياب ممثل المجلس عقد  الاجتماع في الوقت الذي عمدت فيه اللجنة لتحديد موضوع المجالس البلدية خلال دراستها  التقرير السنوي لوزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية. 
وقدم ممثلو المجالس البلدية  خلال الاجتماع شرحا موجزا عن تجربتهم في المجالس البلدية، كما طرحوا أبرز الإشكالات  التي تواجههم في عملهم وأكدوا أن عدم استقلالية المجالس البلدية سواء الميزانية  المالية أو الشؤون الإدارية تعد أبرز الإشكالات وأكدوا أن اعتماد المجالس البلدية  إداريا على موظفي البلدية يعرقل عملهم.
وتطرق ممثلو المجالس البلدية إلى عدم  تنفيذ المشاريع التي تقترح وترشّح من قبل المجالس البلدية، مؤكدين أن البلديات تعطي  مشاريعها التي تقترحها الأولوية في التنفيذ قبل المشاريع المقترحة من المجالس  البلدية.
وطالبوا بأن يكون لهم دور رئيس في تحديد أولويات مشاريع مناطقهم وزيادة  صلاحية المجالس البلدية بحيث تشمل مشاريع المياه والصرف الصحي والطرق مبررين طلبهم  لتنفيذ ما كان يتوقعه المواطنون منهم، وشددوا على ضرورة العمل على توسيع صلاحيات  المجالس البلدية لتشمل جميع الخدمات داخل المدن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

13 موظفاً يمتنعون عن العمل لليوم الثالث بمطار حفر الباطن


واصل 13 موظف «اطفاء وإنقاذ « تابعين للشركة القائمة على العمل  بمطار حفرالباطن والمتعاقدة مع الطيران المدني امتناعــهم عن العمل للـــيوم الثالث  على التوالــــى مطالبين بزيادة مرتباتهم التى تجمدت عند 935 ريالا وصرف بدل خطر  ومميزات أخرى والـــحصول على حقـــوقهم المهدرة منذ سنوات مؤكدين أنهم لجأوا لذلك  بعد اغلاق كافة السبل امامهـــم وتعنت مسئولي الشركة الذين التزموا الصمت . وأكد  الموظفون لـ « اليوم « أن الشركة تطلق وعوداً بتحسين الوضع منذ ما يقارب 10 اعوام  وكل عام نأمل التعديل الى أن وصل بنا الحال الى وضع معيشي صعب أجبرنا على التوقف عن  العمل والمطالبة بزيادة الرواتب بما يتناسب مع ارتفاع مستوى المعيشة .وذكر موظف أن  الرواتب رغم ضعفها فإنها تتأخر بالأشهر مشيراً الى أنهم لم يتسلموا الرواتب منذ 3  أشهر مما أثقل كاهلهم ، فى الوقت الذي تحظى فيه العمالة الوافدة بميزات ورواتب أفضل  منهم رغم أن خدمتهم أقل من خدمتهم بالشركة . وأشار عدد منهم الى أنهم يعملون  بالشركة منذ 10 اعوام ولم يطرأ على رواتبهم أي زيادة وظل المرتب على حاله دون بدلات  ولا زيادة سنوية ، مضيفين إنهم يجبرون على القيام بأعمال في أوقات إضافية دون  الحصول على مقابلها .وأضافوا انهم يتحملون ضغوطاً كبيرة في العمل تفوق طاقتهم مقابل  راتب ضعيف جداً وناشدوا الجهات المختصة التدخل لانصافهم وحل المشكلة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قتل شاب دهسا بجوار منزله وآخر طعنا بالسكين 



تعرض شاب لعملية دهس متعمد بالسيارة من قبل شابين قرب منزله ولاذا  عقب جرمهما بالفرار تاركين المجني عليه ساقطاً في الأرض مغشيا عليه وسط نزيف دمائه  .
وكانت شرطة محافظة حفر الباطن قد تلقت بلاغاً من قسم الطوارئ بأحد المستشفيات  عن وجود مصاب ، وبانتقال الجهات الأمنية الى المستشفى تبين أنه مواطن 24عاما  .
واتخذ رجال الأمن الإجراءات الأمنية وبمناقشته عن الإصابات التي لحقت به أفاد  بتسبب شابين له فيها لتعمد دهسه بواسطة سيارتهما .
وأوضح الناطق الاعلامي بشرطة  المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني ان العمل جار على احضار المتهمين مؤكداً أن  حالة المصاب الصحية مستقرة في حين لا تزال التحقيقات والبحث جاريين . فيما لقي شاب  عشريني مصرعه مساء أمس الأول بأحد أحياء محافظة حفر الباطن اثر تلقيه عدة طعنات في  أنحاء متفرقة من جسده سددها شاب آخر بواسطة « سكين » أثناء مشاجرة حادة وقعت بينهما  نتيجة خلافات سابقة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حريق يلتهم خيمـة عائليـة و 165ألف ريـال 




اندلع حريق في احدى الخيام شمال مركز ظلم، وتعود تفاصيل الحريق  عندما شبت النيران بمجموعة من الخيام التي تقطنها عائلة في احدى الصحاري شمال ظلم  اضافة الى احتراق في جزء من سيارة العائلة التي كانت متوقفة بجوار الخيام وبعض  الاشياء الثمينة والتهمت النيران ايضا مبلغا ماليا كبيرا يقدر بحوالي 165000ريال،  في حين هرع الدفاع المدني بظلم الى موقع الحريق الا ان النيران قد التهمت كل شيء  وتفحّمت كل الاغراض التي كانت بداخل الخيمة، فيما لا تزال اسباب الحريق غامضة، ولم  تنتج عن الحادث اصابات .. والخسائر مادية فقط.


اوووف خسائر فادحه الله يعوض عليهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اختفاء مستأجر من شقته قاد الأمن إلى اكتشاف الحقيقة
 لقاء الطابق الرابع ينتهي برحيل شابة في الرحاب

انطلقت دوريات الأمن إلى حي الرحاب، شمال جدة، بعد وصول معلومات عن سقوط فتاة من  الطابق الرابع في إحدى البنايات السكنية لأسباب غير معلومة لتكشف التحريات المبدئية  أن الواقعة حدثت بعد لقاء بين الراحلة وشاب. حيثيات القصة بدأت بوصول بلاغ إلى  الجهات الأمنية عن شابة في العشرين من العمر هوت من ارتفاع عال قرب بناية في الحي،  وتحركت الفرق المختصة إلى المكان لتجد الشابة ملقاة على الأرض وسط بركة من الدماء  في كامل ملابسها. وأصدر مدير شرطة جدة تعليمات عاجلة بسرعة فك شفرات الحادث الغامض،  وتولى مدير مركز شرطة الشمالية ومدير وحدة مكافحة جرائم الاعتداء على النفس التحقيق  الميداني في الوقت الذي طوقت فيه فرق الأمن الموقع ومنعت الدخول والخروج، في إجراء  استهدف الحفاظ على الدلائل والبصمات. واعتبر خبراء الأدلة الجنائية مسرح الحادث  منطقة بحث وتحر، فيما عكف الطبيب الشرعي على تفحص الجثة لتحديد أسباب الوفاة ليخلص  تقرير مبدئي أن الوفاة حدثت بسبب سقوط من مكان مرتفع. تركزت أعمال البحث والاستقصاء  في ضرورة معرفة علاقة الفتاة المتوفاة بالحي وسكان البناية الذي عجزوا عن التعرف  على الراحلة، لكن خبراء التحقيق توصلوا إلى حيثيات ووقائع أشارت إلى سقوطها من ذات  البناية، ما عزز شكوك المحققين في أحد سكان الطابق الرابع لم يستجب لطرقات رجال  الأمن على باب مسكنه، ما دفع إلى توجيه الاتهام المبدئي ضده، وعمقت الشكوك نحوه  أقوال حارس البناية، الذي أكد للمحققين أن الشاب المعني كان موجودا في شقته قبل  اكتشاف جثة الراحلة. كل هذه المعلومات قادت رجال الأمن إلى تكثيف الرقابة على الشقة  والبحث عن ساكن مستأجر، ولم يمض وقت طويل قبل أن يعثر الأمن عليه، فحاول إنكار  علاقته بما حدث، وبمواجهته وتضييق الخناق عليه بالأسئلة والاستجوابات المركزة بدت  عليه علامات الاضطراب فنتاقضت إفاداته لينهار معترفا بما حدث.
أفاد المتهم في  أقواله أمام محققي الأمن أنه كان على موعد مع الشابة التي كانت في حالة غير طبيعية،  وفوجئ بسقوطها من شرفة الشقة، إذ كان في لحظة السقوط في دورة المياه، ولما عاد  اكتشف غيابها ووجد باب الشرفة مفتوحا، فألقى نظرة إلى الأسفل ليجدها ممددة على  الأرض. إلى ذلك أحالت سلطات الأمن الشاب المتهم إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام  لاستكمال التحري.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقطع فيديو يفضح نشال البنك


قضت المحكمة الجزئية في الرياض بالسجن سنتين و500 جلدة على متهم تورط في محاولة نشل  مواطن عندما كان يهم بالخروج من أحد البنوك في مدينة الرياض. وقالت الشرطة أمس إن  الأجهزة الأمنية تلقت بلاغا من المواطن عن تعرضه لمحاولة نشل بعد خروجه من أحد  المصارف وبحوزته مبلغ سبعة آلاف ريال، وذكر الشاكي أنه شعر بالمتهم يلتصق به ويدخل  يده خلسة إلى جيبه وعندما شعر به أطلق النشال ساقيه للريح، لكن الأجهزة الأمنية في  العاصمة مشطت كل المواقع وراجعت مقاطع الفيديو المنصوبة في البنك وتعرفت على النشال  الهارب، وفي وقت لاحق قبضت الأجهزة الأمنية على المتهم الذي أقر بفعلته، ليتضح أنه  مقيم عربي في الثلاثين من العمر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رفعت دعوى ضده لوقف تزويج ابنتهما من مسن

مطلقة تتهم زوجها السابق بتشويه سمعتها لأنها تعمل في  الإعلانات

حددت المحكمة العامة بمكة المكرمة 15 صفر، للنظر في الدعوى التي أقامتها مطلقة ضد  زوجها السابق، تتهمه فيها بإجبار ابنتهما "16 سنة" بالزواج من مسن يكبرها بـ41 سنة,  وأنه يتعمد تشويه صورتها لدى ابنتها ويتهمها في شرفها. 
 
وكانت الأم قد أقامت دعوى ضد زوجها السابق, طالبت فيها بحماية ابنتها الصغيرة  , ووقف تزويجها من رجل مسن عمره 57 سنة, وقالت: " إنه يجبر ابنتهما على الزواج من  المسن" , وأضافت أن طليقها دائماً يشوِّه صورتها أمام ابنتهما, ويخوض في عرضها,  ويتهمها في شرفها، كونها تعمل في مجال الدعاية والإعلان.

 
 وأضافت أنه قام بإعطاء الابنة كـ "هبة" للمسن، مستغلاً صغر سنها وجهلها, وقد  وحدد القاضي 15 من الشهر المقبل للنظر في القضية.

وشو يعطي بنته هبه  :weird:  هي زجاجة عطر والا سبحه والا حتى سياره

ياعالم هذي آدميه   :no:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

:bigsmile:  ناخذ بريك من الحوادث والجرائم والاخبار الرسميه

اليكم هذا الخبر الطريف ..



اختفاء طفل يثير هلعا


انتهت رحلة بحث قضتها أسرة سعودية عن طفلها في إحدى القرى جنوب حائل أمس الأول  بالعثور عليه داخل درج مطبخهم بعد ساعة من البحث داخل المنزل وخارجه.
وكان الطفل  وهو في ربيعه الثاني يلهو بأحد أدراج المطبخ، بعد دخوله فيه وإحكام إغلاقه، قبل أن  يداهمه النوم أثناء لعبه داخل الدرج.
وفي حين فقدته والدته بعد ربع ساعة من  ابتعاده عنها بدأت بالبحث عنه في أرجاء المنزل، إلا أنها فشلت في العثور عليه، ما  دفعها للاستغاثة بجيرانها على أمل إيجاده بعد إصابتها بموجة هلع وخوف، ولكن دون  جدوى. 
وبعد مرور ساعة من البحث، فوجئت العاملة المنزلية بصدور صوت من أحد  الأدراج أثناء مرورها بالمطبخ، قبل أن تخبر والدة الطفل التي هرعت إلى المكان ووجدت  طفلها محتجزا داخل الدرج بصحة جيدة، بعد عجزه عن فتح الدرج الذي كان بداخله عقب  استيقاظه من نومه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خيمة وبزة أمن تحميان أربعينية وطفلة






في حي راقٍ، تقطن مواطنة في عقدها الرابع وسط خيمة مع طفلتها منذ أسبوعين، فيما  يعيش أبناؤها الثلاثة الآخرون عند أسرة طليقها. معاناة غنيمة بدأت منذ دخول زوجها  السجن وطلاقها منه، إذ اضطرت لأخذ أثاثها من منزلها «والتوجه به لخيمتها بعد  إخراجها من منزلها الذي استأجره لها الضمان الاجتماعي، بحجة انتهاء المدة» ــ على  حد قولها. وتقول غنيمة «أعيش وطفلتي حالة نفسية حرجة، حيث أضطر إلى وضع لباس رجل  أمن خارج الخيمة، للتمويه على المارة». كما أنها تلبث الليل بأكمله مقلة الحركة حتى  لا تلفت الأنظار إليها، وتسهر على متابعة ابنتها التي تتولى حراستها نهارا.  
غنيمة وطفلتها تعتمدان على الخبز المبلل بالماء، وبعض الطعام الذي يأتيهما من  فاعلي الخير في محيط خيمتهما، وتوضح «توجهت للعيش هنا بعيدا عن سؤال الناس، رغم ضعف  إعانة الضمان الاجتماعي، التي لا تتجاوز الـ 800 ريال شهريا». 
وفي الوقت الذي  تعيش فيه غنيمة داخل خيمة وسط حي راق، ترى أنها تمثل مسكنا جيدا في ظروفها القاهرة،  فهي تستظل بها من أشعة الشمس الحارقة نهارا، وتدفئ برد ليلها بإشعال بعض الحطب «لا  أتمنى رغد العيش وأبحث عن الستر والحياة الكريمة».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أسبابه ما زالت مجهولة والبعض اتهم "الجن"

حريق منزل بوادي الدواسر يصيب 3 نساء بإصابات متفرقة

أسفر حريق اندلع يوم أمس بأحد المنازل بمحافظة وادي الدواسر عن إصابات متفرقة لثلاث  نساء، فيما ما زالت أسباب الحريق مجهولة ردد البعض أن "الجن" يقف خلفه. 
 
 وفي التفاصيل أن غرفة العمليات بمديرية الدفاع المدني بوادي الدواسر، تلقت  بلاغاً يفيد بوجود حريق بأحد المنازل بالمحافظة، فهرعت فرقة الإطفاء إلى موقع  الحريق وتمت السيطرة عليه.

 
وأوضح الدفاع المدني أنه تم نقل النساء الثلاث للمستشفى العام بالمحافظة لتلقي  العلاج، بينما أوضحت مصادر أن الأسباب المؤدية  للحريق لم تعرف من قبل أهل البيت ورجال الإطفاء، حيث تم تحويل ملف الموضوع إلى  الشرطة للتحقيق في ذلك وترددت بعض الاتهامات القوية لـ"الجن" دور في ذلك.  :weird: 

انزين يمكن مو الجن  :toung:  يمكن ناسات من الفضاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انتحار عامل بورشة بالقطيف‎

لقي وافد من الجنسية الآسيوية في العقد الرابع من العمر مصرعه بعد إقدامه على  الانتحار بعد أن قام بشنق نفسه مستخدما قطعة قماش ربطها بسقف ورشة يعمل بها بمنطقة  القطيف.
وقال العميد يوسف بن احمد القحطاني الناطق الإعلامي بشرطة المنطقة  الشرقية أن كفيل الوافد والبالغ من العمر "37" عاما من مركز تاروت تقدم ببلاغ لشرطة  محافظة القطيف عن إقدام مكفوله الأسيوي على الانتحار ،وعلى الفور تم انتقال  المختصين وبحضور الطبيب الشرعي وجد الجثمان معلقاً بسقف ورشة حيث لوحظ هناك قطعه  قماش مربوطة حول رقبته وطرفها الثاني مثبتاً في قطعه حديدية ولم يلاحظ أي آثار  اعتداء على الجثة،وتم على الفور عمل اللازم وجرى نقل الجثمان للمستشفى ولا يزال  التحقيق جارياً .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السيطرة على حريق في النابيه


تلقت فرقة من الدفاع المدني بمحافظة القطيف صباح اليوم الاحد بلاغا عن وجود حريق  بالقرب من مصنع خرسانة مسلحة وعدة محلات تجارية تقع بحي النابية

وعلى الفور  تحركت فرقة من الدفاع المدني الى الموقع وتم محاصرة الحريق على الرغم من تطاير السن  اللهب وحالت سرعة الانتقال الى عدم

وقوع اي كوارث لا سمح وقد اتضح ان هناك  من قام باحراق مخلفات واطارات ادت الى الحريق الهائل وقد صرح الناطق الاعلامي  بالدفاع المدني

بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور الدوسري قائلا ان الحريق كان  عبارة عن مخلفات من اطارات واخشاب وقع الحريق بها وتم توجية الدفاع المدني  

الى الموقع وتم اخماد الحريق دون وقوع اي خسائر تذكر ولله الحمد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*في حادثة غريبة بــ/ سوريا..* 

*نجاة رجل من الموت  بعد سقوطه في " حفرة صرف صحي " مفتوح في اللاذقية وعندما خرج منه دهسته سيارة فمات * 

**


نجا رجل من الموت بأعجوبة بعد سقوطه في  ريكار مفتوح , و احتجازه بين أسياخ الحديد الموجودة داخل الحفرة , لكنه عاد وتوفي  عندما خرج منه دهساً بسيارة في مدينة اللاذقية .

وذكرت احد الصحف أن رجلا يبلغ من  العمر 40 عام بعد أن خرج من منزل أحد أصدقائه  وبطريق العودة إلى منزله ليلاً ودون  أن ينتبه وهو يمشي على جانب الطريق لم يجد نفسه إلا وقد سقط في إحدى فوهات الصرف  الصحي المفتوحة من دون أي غطاء عليها ليقع بين أسياخ من الحديد المنتشرة داخل  الحفرة .

وتتابع الصحيفة : " إلا أنه نجا من  الموت بأعجوبة من القضبان الحديدية التي أحاطت بجسده دون أن تؤذيه  لكنه عندما حاول  الصعود من الحفرة التي انزلق داخلها , وعندما رفع رأسه فاجأته سيارة تعبر الشارع  وهشمت رأسه تماماً وتوفي على الفور .


سبحان الله مكتوب له هاليوم يموت نجا من الاولى بس ووين يروح هذا يومه  :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم إن شاءالله

----------


## عنيده

السلام .. 

لحقت ع الاخبار  او النشره اليوميه .. 

قبل السفر الى الرسول عليه افضل الصلاه و السلام .. 

ما راح انساج خيتو .. 

يعطيج ربي الف عافيه .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

*يعطييييييييييييييييييك العااااااافية حبيبتي شمووووع*

*ع النشرة اليومية المميزة*

*لا خلا ولآ عدم*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنيده ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

هنيئا لك زيارة الاطهار

زياره موفقه حبيبتي واعمال مقبوله إ شاءالله

قلدناكم الدعاء والزياره

وترجعي لنا بالسلامه وتنوري منتداك

موفقه ياارب وفي حفظ المولى

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك

تسلمي حبيبتي لاعدمت هالحضور

موفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استنجد بالشرطة للخلاص من لكمات زوجتة‎



استنجد مواطن سبعيني بشرطة جنوب الدمام، لإنقاذه من لكمات زوجته الشابة (26 عام)،  إثر سوء تفاهم حدث بينهما
. و أوضح الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية  العميد يوسف القحطاني أن "قسم شرطة جنوب الدمام تلق بلاغ من مواطن (70عام)،
يفيد  فيه بتعرضه للاعتداء بالضرب من قبل زوجته الشابة، بسبب سوء تفاهم حدث بينهما. مشيرا  بأنه تم اتخاذ اللازم 
وأحيلت القضية لفرع هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام بحكم  الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحصلت عليه من إحدى العيادات النفسية

إنقاذ "ثلاثينية" حاولت الانتحار بعقار طبي في القطيف



أنقذت فتاة (32عاماً) من محاولة انتحار كانت قد أقدمت عليها أمس، إثر تناولها جرعة  كبيرة من عقار طبي تحصلت عليه من عيادة نفسية في محافظة القطيف، فيما تم نقلها إلى  أحد مستشفيات المحافظة.  
 
وقال الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني إن شرطة  محافظة القطيف، تلقت بلاغاً من قسم الطوارئ بأحد المستشفيات، يفيد بإستقباله فتاة  تناولت كمية من الحبوب النفسية في محاولة منها للانتحار , وبين القحطاني أنها ما  زالت ترقد في المستشفى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*الهندي المختبيء في الطائرة المقلعة من المدينة يهاجم  السعودية 
*
*ويقول: العمال الهنود يباعون كالماشية 
*


**


شنت صحيفة هندية شهيرة حملة شرسة على السعودية، عبر استضافة العامل السابق في مطار  الأمير محمد بن عبدالعزيز بالمدينة المنورة حبيب حسين، والذي "هرب" من السعودية  الاسبوع الماضي عبر التسلل الى طائرة تابعة للخطوط الهندية، والاختباء في إحدى  دورات المياه، قبل ان يكتشف بعد 45 دقيقة من إقلاع الطائرة.
وقال حسين لصحيفة  "تايمز أوف إنديا" اليوم الاثنين انه يفضل "نصف قطعة من الخبز" في الهند، على "قطعة  خبز كاملة في تلك الارض الغريبة (السعودية)"، مشيرا الى ان "العمال الهنود يباعون  في السعودية مثل الماشية"، وضرب مثلا على بـ"سحب" السعوديين لجوازات العمال،  والمتاجرة في الاقامات، حسب تعبيره.
واضاف حسين للصحيفة: اعلم انه كان من الممكن  ان اتسبب بمشكلة كبيرة في الطائرة، ولكن لدي ثقة في "رجال الهند"، وعلى كل حال مهما  كان العقاب والفترة التي قد اقضيها في السجن، فإنها ستكون اخف على من العمل والعيش  في السعودية.
وكشف حبيب في حوار مع صحيفة " تايمز أوف انديا " الهندية تجربته في السعودية،  والأسباب التي أدت إلى هربه بهذه الطريقة " الغريبة"، وقال حسين " لقد بعت أرض  أملكها وتركت لأسرتي حوالي 11 الف روبية ( 360 ريالا سعوديا )، لكن بعد مكوثى ستة  أشهر في المملكة، أدركت أنه لا فائدة من بقائي أكثر من هذا، وأنني يجب أن أعود، لدي  زوجة حامل وستضع في أية لحظة، ولدى طفلان يحتاجان رعايتي، وأم تركتها مريضة، جئت  وأنا آمل في الحصول على راتب يقدر بحوالي 600 ريال، لكنني لم أحصل على هللة، إنني  أفضل العيش وسط عائلتي ولو بثلاثة ريالات يومياًً ".
وختم حديثه بقوله ان والده توفي قبل عامين وامه مريضة وتحتاج  للعلاج "وكنت فقط اريد العود الى موطني، واتمنى ان تنظر الي المحكمة بعين الرأفة،  فمن سيطعم أطفالي وأسرتي إذا سجنت".
وكان قاض هندي قد أمر الاحد قبل الماضي  باحتجاز حبيب حسين لمدة 6 أيام على ذمة القضية، على أن يعرض أمام القضاء هذا  الأسبوع.
و قبضت الشرطة الهندية على حسين فور هبوط الطائرة التي كانت تحمل 237  حاجًا هنديًا.
وتعد "تايمز اوف إنديا" الصحيفة الانجليزية الأكثر توزيعا على  مستوى العالم، حيث تطبع حاليا 3.2 مليون نسخة يوميا، تليها صحيفة "ذا صن"  البريطانية (2.98 مليون نسخة).

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...



 :weird:  >>متفاجئة من اللي زوّر شهادة وفاة بنته.......يعني كان وده يقلب المثل ويخليه (مصائب قوم عند نفس القوم فوائدُ بس ماعرف  :evil: 


 :deh:  >>مي قادرة على الطفل اللي اغتبى في المطبخ ...(تخيلته في دولاب المواعين  :toung: 




صدقتي ياشموع يوم قلتي زودوها في الانتحار ..موضة الظاهر.... !!

وهلكونا بها  :huh: 





ويش فيهم الحريم استقووا أشوف....!!  


ضرب مرة وحدة ..احنا نقول الرجال اللي يضربوا متوحشين بعد يطلعوا لنا نساء.....


فشلونا الله يفشل ابليييس  :evil: 






جن..!!!  :amazed:  سكنّهم مساكنهم........كل شي جايز......!! >  :unsure: 








أول هندي يعترض على السعودية ....!! اني اشوفهم أكثر من عدد سكان السعودية ...

عوروا قلبي بعد هالخبر كأنهم  لوما الحاجة ماجوا ....  :sad2: 










شموع حبيبتي :)


تسلمي يااارب ويسلم جهدك اللي مافي مثله......


جولة حول العالم نقضيها في دقائق معك...  :amuse: 






غناتي انتِ...

يعطيك العافية ع العطاء الجزل .....


موفقة دوم لكل خير إن شاء الله

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## الفجر 110

وانا بعد اقدم شكري لك أختي شمعه

كل الشموع تحترق وتضيء 

الا شمعة واحدة لا تضيء و لا تحترق

تحياتي 

صحيح عجبني الولد اللي منخش في دولاب المطبخ 

ذكرني بالايام زمان ولعبة الخشيشوه هههههههه

تسلمو

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمووعه ..

بعد عمري يسلمك ويحفظك ياارب

ويديم البسمه على وجهك النير

تصدقي حتى اني قطع قلبي هالهندي  :sad2:  مع انه يهاجم بلدي بس بصراحه والحق ينقال

الاجانب مضطهدين من قبل البعض ويعاملوهم زفت وكأنهم من طبقه سفلى

يالله ربك يعين ويستر الله مانصير في يوم نشتغل عندهم ويطلعوو علينا الأديم والجديد  :huh: 

ما انحرم من طلتك وتعليقاتك الحلوه

موفقه دووم بعون الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صانع الخبز ..


والشكر لك خيي على تواصلك وهالحضور الطيب

ماننحرم منه إن شالله ..





> صحيح عجبني الولد اللي منخش في دولاب المطبخ 
> 
> ذكرني بالايام زمان ولعبة الخشيشوه هههههههه



 :bigsmile:  << اتخيل  ماخليت دولاب في بيتكم والحجيه وراك بقلم القدو

تسلم عالمتابعه والحضور الطيب

موفق لكل خير

----------

